# hair loss around eyes



## elmo.mama (Aug 8, 2011)

Our pup is 6 months old and we noticed an irritation in his eye the last couple days. Daddy calls it his "elephant eye" because that's exactly what it looks like...balding, red, a little swollen. I've been reading up and see it could be mites (red mange)...looks very similar to some pictures, but not as bad as some show. Anyone have tips or advice around this?


----------



## Marion (Aug 8, 2011)

Get to a vet!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That was my recommendation as well. I wouldn't waste time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Do a Google search on "Demodectic Mange" and read what you can, and also do an image search to see if it looks like what you are dealing with.

Yes, do get to a Vet right away... but don't panic. It is very treatable, can be brought on by stress, and doesn't typically transfer over to humans. 

I once fostered a pup who had it. The way it was explained to me is that all dogs have these microscopic mites, all the time. The only time they can get to a point of causing skin problems is usually during high-stress periods. They are quite treatable, but you must address this issue at the Vet's office. It will be resolved.


----------

